
How to change keyboard color on galaxy S7 or S7 edge - Dc_Ekeocha
https://nxttechy.com/how-to-change-keyboard-color-on-galaxy-s7/
======
Dc_Ekeocha
Here's how to change the keyboard color on Samsung Galaxy S7 or Galaxy S7
edge. The reason you might want to do this might be because you're having
issues with your keyboard or the changes your phone got from its recent
update. No need to worry because the steps I'm going to provide are as simple
as ABC.

